# Hooch?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me the Portuguese name for their home made 'white lightning' they make from the wine tailings please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

aquadente


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Great..... thanks very much! 

I've just been given a (6 year old) bottle of it & I have to say, I'm very pleasantly surprised at how nice it is..... It's pretty strong though. LOL!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

água-ardente (water -in-fire)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

paramonte said:


> água-ardente (water -in-fire)


I'd call that a fairly accurate description! LOL


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

In some places they only hire you as a building worker if you can drink a small cup of água-ardente in one go, without making any funny faces. Passing out is allowed, no funny faces though


----------

